# whats the issue with white rice



## QuestionGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

So, lately i have been switching to white rice because I have been eating the same shit for ayear straight (you know how it is).........I like to eat the same thing all day every day so my meals consist of chicken and white rice all day (i only eat about 120 carbs a day tho, so its not a lot of rice when divided into 4 meals).......................I see all the people talking about how bad white rice is for a bodybuilder but everyone is eating it....for example, my HERO, Jay culter, who is a 300 pound, genetically gifted, streoid freak (i love you JAY!) eats white rice in ALL his videos, so I figure why can i eat white rice when Im cutting as well....can they eat that because they use so much HGH and Steroids????   Should I switch to brown rice or am I fince with white???


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 7, 2010)

Stay with brown rice.

White rice has a higher glycemic index than while table sugar. So you'd almost be better off eating spoon fulls of sugar. 

I definitely wouldn't eat any white rice whilst cutting..


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2010)

White rice is all simple starch. Might as well be eating captain crunch.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

why are all the pros eating it then instead of brown....i will switch but im just wondering why


----------



## Marat (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a vote in the opposite direction from Tyler and KelJu. I'm down with white rice during cutting.

White rice is still a glucose polymer whereas table sugar (and by extension, the Captain Crunch) is not. Table sugar is sucrose and therefore is made up of glucose+fructose polymers. Fructose is a bit metabolically  different from glucose and therefore is generally limited for those reasons that you are associating with table sugar. 

Removing the bran layer of the rice doesn't turn it into a table sugar equivalent or randomly make it "bad". You're basically decreasing the amount of fiber that you would be taking in compared to brown rice and the white rice will 'leave your gut' a bit faster than the brown rice (due to the relative fiber decrease).

I actually prefer white rice for that reason. White rice gives me the 'good' carbs that I need for training purposes while passing through quick enough so I don't get too full off of it. I get more full on equal amounts of brown rice vs white rice and this makes it tougher for me to get my protein in.

In terms of what the pros do: 
One would probably be better served to not take much from the regimens of modern professional bodybuilders.


----------



## ryandewey (Jun 7, 2010)

i've been hearing stuffs like that before too...that white rice ain't good and yet seeing pros eating white rice...why don't u give it a try and let us know what result it gave you?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive eaten a shitload of yellow rice which is white rice with shit thrown in?  Is that right?

Anyway, I thought I should go ahead and switch to brown or wild rice.  Now, when I was in Publix, I was looking at the macros including fiber.  I didnt see much of a difference between what I was eating and what I was going to eat.  Both were around 190 calories.  So I looked at the ingredients.  Heres where I saw a lot more shit, but no partially hydrogenated shit nor HFCS.  

Anyway, I had to assume it was cuz of the GI and went ahead and got the brown.  However this shit tastes like nothing so I am going to have to layer some teryaki beef strips on top of a serving to make it edible.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

Right now I do a 50/50 split of white and brown.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ive eaten a shitload of yellow rice which is white rice with shit thrown in?  Is that right?
> 
> Anyway, I thought I should go ahead and switch to brown or wild rice.  Now, when I was in Publix, I was looking at the macros including fiber.  I didnt see much of a difference between what I was eating and what I was going to eat.  Both were around 190 calories.  So I looked at the ingredients.  Heres where I saw a lot more shit, but no partially hydrogenated shit nor HFCS.
> 
> Anyway, I had to assume it was cuz of the GI and went ahead and got the brown.  However this shit tastes like nothing so I am going to have to layer some teryaki beef strips on top of a serving to make it edible.



lol.....im eating brown rice (and keep in mind I am eating only 100 carbs A DAY divided into 4 portions) and i still hate the taste of, even the little i eat.......I LOVE white rice tho....there is this place where i live called "LL Hawaian BBQ" and they serve some bad as grilled chicken with some good white rice, i eat there like 2-3 times a week and don't even consider it a cheat meal, i just make calorie adjustments elswhere in the day...


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 8, 2010)

Why would a 300 pound, genetically gifted, steroid freak, eat white rice? 
Because he's a 300 pound, genetically gifted, steroid freak. How many calories do you think Jay needs to support his almost all muscle 300lb frame? If he replaced all his empty calories(refined foods) with the healthier counterparts the fiber would be overwhelming. The added fiber would make him feel alot fuller and in turn make it very hard to consume as many calories, not to mention he better buy some chapstick for his butthole. The same logic would apply to anyone eating a ton of calories per day.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Stay with brown rice.
> 
> White rice has a higher glycemic index than while table sugar. So you'd almost be better off eating spoon fulls of sugar.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't eat any white rice whilst cutting..



Actually, brown rice has only a slightly lower GI than white. Not that GI is all that meaningful. 

Table sugar is worse btw - it's got fructose in it. White rice is mostly glucose polymers. You know, the "good" carbs. 



KelJu said:


> White rice is all simple starch. Might as well be eating captain crunch.



Again, yes and no. White rice is a simple starch. So is brown. Cap'n Crunch is sweetened, again, half the sweetener is fructose. Not grand. Stick to white rice. (or brown, if you prefer)



m11 said:


> I'm a vote in the opposite direction from Tyler and KelJu. I'm down with white rice during cutting.
> 
> White rice is still a glucose polymer whereas table sugar (and by extension, the Captain Crunch) is not. Table sugar is sucrose and therefore is made up of glucose+fructose polymers. Fructose is a bit metabolically  different from glucose and therefore is generally limited for those reasons that you are associating with table sugar.
> 
> ...



^^That.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2010)

Built knows her shit!


----------



## benderdiablo (Jun 9, 2010)

brown rice


----------



## MDR (Jun 9, 2010)

I just like brown 'cause it makes me feel full longer, and for the fiber.  Nothing wrong with white, and I can see reasons people would have for eating either.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> How many calories do you think Jay needs to support his almost all muscle 300lb frame? If he replaced all his empty calories(refined foods) with the healthier counterparts *the fiber would be overwhelming*.



I just want to say that the mental picture you painted has scarred me for life.

Thanks.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 9, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I just want to say that the mental picture you painted has scarred me for life.
> 
> Thanks.



Jay and his  I could see how that could be traumatizing


----------

